# PIcs of my 170 gallon bowfront tank



## bstuver (Apr 28, 2005)

Thought I would share some pics of my tank and fish. Yes I know I am over stocked I am in the process of setting up another tank for some of these guys. The tank is a 170g bowfront tank.










































































































Jackie


----------



## ladyluck777 (Apr 20, 2009)

What is that last lil guy?? Very neat!


----------



## bstuver (Apr 28, 2005)

ladyluck777 said:


> What is that last lil guy?? Very neat!


The last picture? It is a retic stingray he is halfway in the sand


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

tank doesn't look overstocked to me.. looks about frickin AWESOME!!! :drooling: :drooling: :drooling:


----------



## raycam01_au (Apr 25, 2006)

HIya matey,
as non_compliance stated not overstocked at all, fantastic looking tank and i am not really a discus man, just beautiful, keep up the good work more pics, they look awesome.
Ray :thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful! :thumb: :thumb: 
BV


----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Those are some beautiful Discus.

Your tank is awesome! =D>


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

love everything about this tank, very nice :thumb:


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Excellent tank and nice fish


----------



## Viktor (Apr 21, 2009)

how big does that sting get?


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Beautiful tank and outstanding discus!! :drooling:


----------



## bstuver (Apr 28, 2005)

Viktor said:


> how big does that sting get?


Disk size is supposed to get about 14-15" Right now it's only like 5"


----------



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

That is the best looking bowfront I've seen!

Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## 810Aaron (Apr 19, 2009)

Great looking tank, well done! :thumb:


----------



## Viktor (Apr 21, 2009)

wow that is gonan get huge then!


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

wow STUNNING fish.. great display, looks spotless in there. As long as you keep those water parameters fine and keeping up with the WC's I don't see how that tanks overstocked..

Big time envious...

Enjoy!


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

very nice collection and setup!
cc


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

doesnt look overstocked at all .. looks great!!!!!!! :thumb: :thumb: and i think discus are some of the prettiest freshwater fish on earth.. =D>


----------

